# ipod adapter for A6?



## goknicks11 (Mar 14, 2005)

Ive been trying to research getting something to play my Ipod nano in the car. I have a casette thing for it, but do not like it at all. I travel a lot and listen and really would like to get my ipod on board in my car. It seems like most of these FM tuners have bad ratings, so Ive been researching adapters. Does anyone have any good recommendation for any? I was lookin at this one:
http://store.hiddentags.com/se...etail
does anyone have any advice? btw, its a 2001 A6 2.7T with no CD changer and the factory installed bose 
thanks


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: ipod adapter for A6? (goknicks11)*

Hey Gok
Look under the Audio electronics section http://www.VAGLinks.com
I think PIE and BLitz makes adapters that allow you to you the radio's controls to control the iPod.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## goknicks11 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: ipod adapter for A6? (Massboykie)*

do all these require a cd changer in the car? cuz i just have the factory installed radio system


----------



## goknicks11 (Mar 14, 2005)

is there a company that makes a superior product compared to others? cuz i was looking at the Peripheral brand and i read some really terrible reviews bout it


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: ipod adapter for A6? (goknicks11)*

Hey Gok
No I don't think you need the changer in the car, but the stereo needs to have the ability to conenct to a changer. If that makes any sense... As far as I understood (when I was looking at getting one of these) the iPod will "act as" a shuttle. The converter will plug into the changer's output on the back of the head unit. My Head unit has the built in changer, so apparently I can run both CDs and the iPod.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ipod adapter for A6? (Massboykie)*

i've got a dice from enfig.com its ok. need to setup 5-6 playlists. able to shuffle it acts as a 6 disk changer. 999 songs on each playlist.


----------

